

But This Guy's Cheaper - kishfy
http://blog.mojotech.com/post/42358247150/but-this-guys-cheaper

======
kishfy
“Thanks for helping me define my product more clearly, prioritize my feature
set and create some milestones. It was very helpful and your process makes a
lot of sense, but I’ve found a programmer on Craigslist who said he could do
it for a quarter of the cost.”

